# hex



## amianto

Hex, este término se encuentra en la descripción de
partes de un tensor

Collar is rotationally locked to sleeve  to ensure that bushing 7 and 9 have a static frictional surface to act against. Collar is rotationally locked with a hex, but can be rotationallly locked to sleeve through various other means known in the arts.

Mi intento: El collarín está trincado rotacionalmente al manguito para asegurar que los buje 7 y 9 tengan una superficie de fricción estática contra la cual actuar. El collarín está trincado rotacionalmente con
........, pero puede estar trincado rotacionalmente al manguito por otros medios conocidos en el oficio.

Mil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pops91710

Pueda ser hex screw? http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.nexusracing.com/images/Hex%2520Screw%2520SB%2520M3x2%255B1%255D.5%2520%2520(10).jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.nexusracing.com/index.php%3FcPath%3D148_383_381&usg=__pXIDmm5mXV3C8LqHjS-u1C-99_A=&h=1000&w=1000&sz=74&hl=en&start=0&sig2=Z3nvQuXwo9pcZPz5Jbr4DA&zoom=1&tbnid=MtTlfYzMuyXhQM:&tbnh=158&tbnw=156&ei=WrN1TejmBISssAPO1vC0BA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhex%2Bscrew%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1T4TSNA_enUS369US369%26biw%3D1593%26bih%3D654%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=133&vpy=123&dur=9492&hovh=225&hovw=225&tx=134&ty=105&oei=WrN1TejmBISssAPO1vC0BA&page=1&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## amianto

Hola, tornillo de cabeza hexagonal, es lo que me imaginaba pero no estaba segura. Gracias


----------



## pops91710

amianto said:


> Hola, tornillo de cabeza hexagonal, es lo que me imaginaba pero no estaba segura. Gracias


 
Eso creía yo, también Amianto. Pero el problema es que es muy raro usar esa clase de tornillo para trincar. Es un tornillo regular que falta los 'dientes' que contactan (muerden) la surfácia. 

El otro problema es con todos los años como mecánico, nunca he oido HEX como un tornillo de cabeza hexagonal (en inglés). Por lo común dicen _hex nut_ (tuerca) o _hex-head screw (_tornillo de cabeza hexagonal). Me pregunto que es la fuente de las instrucciones. ¿Europea/Alemánia? No sé porque dicen HEX.

La ilustración que puse enseña la clase de tornillo que _pueda_ ser. Se usan exclusivamente para trincar collarines. (Set screw se llama). Usan una llave que se llama "hex" o "hex key" o "hex wrench", para apretárlos. Creo que querrían decir hex set screw.


----------



## amianto

Hola Pops91710

La fuente es un documento de E.U.

El texto completo dice: Collar is rotationally locked with a hex, but an rotationally locked to sleeve through various other means known in the arts, such as splines, tabs, or a heavy press fit.

Por lo que deduzco que si queda decir que el collarín está trincado por medio de un tornillo hexagonal o por medio de lengüetas, apéndices o
fuerte ajuste a presión.

qué te parece?

Mil gracias por tomarte la molestia en ayudarme.
Un saludo desde México


----------



## pops91710

amianto said:


> Hola Pops91710
> 
> La fuente es un documento de E.U.
> 
> El texto completo dice: Collar is rotationally locked with a hex, but an rotationally locked to sleeve through various other means known in the arts, such as splines, tabs, or a heavy press fit.
> 
> Por lo que deduzco que si queda decir que el collarín está trincado por medio de un tornillo hexagonal o por medio de lengüetas, apéndices o
> fuerte ajuste a presión.
> 
> qué te parece?
> 
> Mil gracias por tomarte la molestia en ayudarme.
> Un saludo desde México


 
*Por lo que deduzco que si queda decir que el collarín está trincado por medio de un tornillo hexagonal o por medio de lengüetas, apéndices o*
*fuerte ajuste a presión. íNo! Así no es!*


Amianto, ¡Al fin encontré el documento *CON dibujos*! No tiene nada que ver con tornillos. Mira acá: *Sleeve #10* tiene un hex que se mete* adentro* del collarín!.... BAH! No me dejan poner la ilustración porque es muy grande. Ahorita regreso con un lacio a mis fotos que tengo en la red.

Mira aquí: 
http://news.webshots.com/photo/2090559050037289298lSOoFr
http://news.webshots.com/photo/2533499080037289298mzIRDI


----------



## amianto

Gracias de nuevo, ya ví el dibujo aunque no se el nombre
es como un cilindro hueco con cabeza hexagonal


----------



## rodelu2

Es *"un hexágono", *en el cual se afirma una llave de tuercas.


----------



## pops91710

rodelu2 said:


> Es *"un hexágono", *en el cual se afirma una llave de tuercas.


 
Hay que ver los dibujos para saber que así no es. No tiene nada que ver con las tuercas ni los tornillos tampoco la llaves. Por eso el autór no dijo screw (tornillo). Es algo que no entendíamos desde el princípio. Mira al dibujo y verás que el hex de que se habla is como un tubo o cylindro en lo cual tiene un collár en la forma de un "hex" que se mete adentro del collarín #8 que tiene la misma forma (apertura) en reverso (hexágono) adentro en un lado para recibir la otra hex  de numero 10.


----------



## rodelu2

Miro atentamente el dibujo y veo solamente un hexágono, en la pieza #10. No se me ocurre otra función para ese hexágono que ser el punto de aplicación de una llave y fijar -rotacionalmente- como dice el original. No necesariamente implica la presencia de una rosca, puede ser una excentricidad que se afirma al girar el hexágono, tal como se emplea en las extensiones para pintar techos con rodillo. El texto de las patentes es difícil porque es siempre deliberadamente extenso, repetitivo y ambiguo.


----------



## pops91710

rodelu2 said:


> Miro atentamente el dibujo y veo solamente un hexágono, en la pieza #10. No se me ocurre otra función para ese hexágono que ser el punto de aplicación de una llave y fijar -rotacionalmente- como dice el original. No necesariamente implica la presencia de una rosca, puede ser una excentricidad que se afirma al girar el hexágono, tal como se emplea en las extensiones para pintar techos con rodillo. El texto de las patentes es difícil porque es siempre deliberadamente extenso, repetitivo y ambiguo.


 
Tenemos que mirar de nuevo a la truducción en Inglés donde dice:

*“Collar 8 is rotationally locked to sleeve 10 to ensure that bushing 9 (connected to bushing 3) have a static surface to act against. Collar 8 is rotationally locked with a hex, but can be rotational locked to sleeve 10 with through various other means known in the arts ,* *such as splines, tabs, flats, or a heavy press fit.” *(En otras palabras, _otras maneras en lugar del HEX, según las preferencias del fabricante)_.

Para me es claro,---- que la función del HEX es solamente para prevenir rotación mientras funciona el aparato (tensioner) y no es para una llave ni nada así. Para ver el dibujo y todo completemente en el documento pdf, mira aquí: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/20100069185.pdf


----------



## amianto

Gracias a los dos por sus aportaciones.
pops91710 tiene toda la razón no es un tornillo. Me decidí por una pieza cilíndrica hueca con cabeza hexagonal.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's a wrench.


----------



## pops91710

k-in-sc said:


> It's a wrench.



Please read the entire thread and the patent application with the diagrams and you will see it is not a wrench. The patent app is explaining how the tensioner fits together and how the parts work together, it is not assembly instructions. Mentioning a wrench makes no sense.


----------



## rodelu2

I think I got it: From the Pennsylvania Dutch: _A *hex* is a magical spell usually with malevolent purposes such as a curse_. That's why this thread is becoming so passionate!


----------



## k-in-sc

pops91710 said:


> Please read the entire thread and the patent application with the diagrams and you will see it is not a wrench. The patent app is explaining how the tensioner fits together and how the parts work together, it is not assembly instructions. Mentioning a wrench makes no sense.


There's nothing hexagonal in the assembly.


----------



## pops91710

k-in-sc said:


> There's nothing hexagonal in the assembly.



Yes there is. Part #10  has a hexagonal surface towards the end to mate inside part #8 with a matching inside shape. That makes the coupling needed to prevent rotation.


----------



## pops91710

rodelu2 said:


> I think I got it: From the Pennsylvania Dutch: _A *hex* is a magical spell usually with malevolent purposes such as a curse_. That's why this thread is becoming so passionate!



We can only hope it is magic! Of course we don't want Amiano to get the wrong translation. He needs the employment!


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> There's nothing hexagonal in the assembly.


Quite right, there's no hexagonal cavity for the hex in part #10 to fit into. A hex female would be the most unwise of all possible solutions to lock the parts together.


----------



## amianto

Thanks to all of you for your efforts in helping me.

By the way, I am a woman.

I think pops91710 is right.


----------



## k-in-sc

pops91710 said:


> Yes there is. Part #10  has a hexagonal surface towards the end to mate inside part #8 with a matching inside shape. That makes the coupling needed to prevent rotation.


Yes, I see it now, #10 has a hex rim. You can't see the inside of #8 but presumably it's hexagonal, at least at the top. Sorry!


----------

